# Another recall. This time deadly phenobarbitol!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I do like that Evangers is doing a voluntary recall! They used to be a really well rated company, but it seems like in the last few years their food source quality has taken a turn for the worse! I used to feed Evangers 95% meat canned foods but stopped when they also got recalled a few years ago! It was one of the more reasonable priced canned 95% meat foods out there............sad that it is no longer reliablely safe!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me... I forgot to give Tonka his noon dose of phenobarbital.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

The origin was supposedly *USDA approved beef*. 

Better start raising your own cattle ....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That is disturbing, and one does have to keep watch, hopefully the people who have this in their homes will see the warning and other pets won't die. I do realize that recalls are more prevalent in commercial dog foods, but human food is not without its own risks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes Caddy, human food also has it's share of contaminants...all risky business. But in the case of dog food, euthanized dogs and cats are an ingredient in dog food regardless of what these companies claim. They still wind up in big rendering plants when they're euthanized with _phenobarbitol_. Large animals, like cows that we eat aren't euthanized with phenobarbitol. Since we don't eat cats and dogs (crossing my fingers for good luck) it's not a likely ingredient in our beef.

Yes RD..._supposedly_ is the operative word here. I don't trust commercial dog food companies one little bit...much better odds feeding regular food that we eat. imo. Not to mention how ridiculous the USDA or any government agency that regulates anything is...how inefficient, how meaningless...why people continue to put such trust in government run entities when they have such a poor track record, I'll never know (but I'm not about to get into a debate about commercial vs home fixed dog food with you or anyone or another political debate either.) Anyhow, the most common problem with human food I think... is cross contamination of e-coli or salmonella..._usually_. Not a huge big deal for dogs and with proper sanitation methods when prepping food for dogs, not a huge problem for us either.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yikes.

Well I prepare all of Babykin's meals from human grade food - actually some of the same food that I eat. There have been all kinds of recalls on human grade food too. Sad.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Correction: The food contained *pento*barbitol, not *pheno*barbital.

I have never heard of Evanger's, but it's good you posted this in case some people feed it!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Correction: The food contained *pento*barbitol, not *pheno*barbital.
> 
> I have never heard of Evanger's, but it's good you posted this in case some people feed it!


Ahhhh... thanks. 

Phenobarbital as a killer made no sense to me at all. But both have pretty much the same uses... mostly as a mild sedative. A dose massive enuf to kill a dog??? Where would that come from, eh?


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

Lucky for me I guess, I live in Canada. The CFIA most definitely doesn't allow euthanized dogs/cats, in pet food. lol And here in Canada (I would imagine across the US as well?) there are commercial foods that actually use human grade raw ingredients (chicken, eggs, lamb, bison, beef, pork, fish, etc) that are sourced from local sources. I eat some of the same foods that my dogs eat, sourced from the same local ranchers. https://acana.com/about-acana/fresh-regional-ingredients/heritage-meats/

In this day and age no one has to feed low quality food, that contains raw ingredients from dead dogs and cats. You always seem to make it sound like there are just 2 choices, feed raw, or feed crap food to your dog.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Correction: The food contained *pento*barbitol, not *pheno*barbital.
> 
> I have never heard of Evanger's, but it's good you posted this in case some people feed it!


Oh good heavens! My bad. My eyes are bad. lol. Okay, it's a barbiturate...slows the nervous system and phenobarbital is also a central nervous system depressant. My daughter took it when she was little because she had a very long lasting febrile seizure. That's what they did at the time. Now it is thought to cause issues later on. It is a scary thing. And in large doses, both those things are really dangerous and most certainly can kill, shutting down the CNS. Of course, she only took a minute dosage.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember reading about how an investigation was done awhile back at the Evangers plant and they found that the proteins indicated on the label didn't always match what protein was actually in the food. Although I also read that was disproved.


----------

